

Does America Need to Make Things? - rokhayakebe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/14/does-america-need-to-make-things/

======
physcab
This is an interesting article and something that I've been musing about for a
few weeks. Is manufacturing completely leaving the United States? I know its
easy for non-engineers to point to engineers and say "hey, make something" but
there is a little truth to Lacy's statements.

I can't speak as to whether the US is falling behind in innovation, but
solutions to keeping manufacturing in the US are not simple. To properly
address this problem you have to start with education and the incentives with
enticing more American's to go to graduate school. Then there's globalization
and monetary policy and immigrant visas. I'm sure there are a whole host of
issues in between.

